# Rücktrittbremse oder Felgenbremse - Eure Erfahrung ist gefragt



## Deleted 326763 (24. August 2015)

Hallo, meine Tochter bekommt zum 4. Geburtstag ein "richtiges" Rad. 
Wo ich mir unsicher bin, ist die Bremse. Vorne Felgenbremse ist ja klar, aber hinten. Macht da ein Rücktritt mehr Sinn?

Aktuell fährt sie ein Puky Laufrad mit Handhebelbremse fürs Hinterrad. Aber so eine richtige Bremsleistung kriegt sie halt nicht zustande. Mag aber auch, mit Sicherheit, an der Bremse selber liegen.

Jetzt denke ich mir, so als Anfänger tut man sich doch mit einer Rücktrittbremse einfacher.

Was meint Ihr aus eurer Erfahrung heraus?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. August 2015)

Ganz klar Felgenbremse!
Meine Tochter hat ihr Rad mit 3 bekommen und kommt bestens damit zurecht!  Das auch über längere strecken berg runter.

An den kinderädern mit Rücktritt ist die vorderradbremse an allen Rädern die ich gesehen habe an der falschen Seite montiert, ein Kind später wieder um zu gewöhnen...
Ebenso das bremsen in gefahrenaituationen, wenn die kleine später ein Rad nur mit felgenbremsen hat, wird sie instiktiv in den nicht vorhandenen Rücktritt treten... 

Letzter punkt je nach Position der Pedale muss erst noch weitergetreten werden bevor vernünftige bremskraft aufgebracht werden kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (24. August 2015)

Eindeutig Felgenbremse - aber eine gute und funktionierende!
Viel leichter zu erlernen und gerade Kinder mit Laufraderfahrung nehmen bei Gefahrensituationen die Beine von den Pedalen, dann ist praktisch keine Bremsleistung mehr da! Und um eine sinnvolle Bremsleistung zu erreichen müssen beim Rücktritt ja die Pedalen in der "Mittelposition" gehalten werden - klappt bei spontanen Bremsaktionen auch so gut wie nie.
Da hatte ich beim 14 Zoll Rad öfter mal Herzrasen und Schnappatmung...


----------



## hasp (24. August 2015)

Ganz klar Felgenbremse ...

Mein Kleiner hatte/hat ein Jumper LikeABike mit Felgenbremse vorn. Hat damit bremsen gelernt und sitzt seit seinem 3 Geburtstag auf einem kubike ... Bremsen war nie ein Problem, nachdem er kapiert hat dass er nicht mehr mit den Füssen bremsen darf ...

ABER ... die Bremsen am Kubike gehören zu den besseren Kinder-Felgenbremsen ... und ich bin noch am Überlegen ob nicht für nächstes Jahr doch noch Magura HS11 oder ähnliches bekommt


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. August 2015)

Ja das mit der Kurbelposition beim Bremsen sehe ich auch kritisch. 
Das sehe ich wie ihr

Nur - die Felgenbremsen, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, waren von den Bedienkräften und vor allem die Form der Hebel echt grenzwertig. 
@DianaD80 - welche Felgenbremse hast Du denn?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. August 2015)

sowas ?

http://www.btwin.com/fr/freinage-ve...iers-de-frein-stop-easy-pour-vélo-enfant.html


----------



## DianaD80 (24. August 2015)

Wir haben die Islabikes Cnoc 16 und Beinn 20L in Verwendung. Beide haben Tektro Felgenbremsen und wir sind sehr zufrieden damit. Bremsleistung ist hervorragend.
Diese sind mit 4 Jahren sehr gut zu bedienen.
Wir haben hier bald ein Cnoc zum abgeben - falls Du Interesse hast.


----------



## Ann (24. August 2015)

ein kleines leichtes rad mit felgenbremse! 

meine hat von anfang an automatisch immer mit beiden händen versucht zu bremsen, der rücktritt wurde ignoriert. vor allem war es nervig, daß man immer die pedale vor drehen mußte zum anfahren. daher kam das puky, das eh viel zu schwer war, weg und ein gescheites kinder-mtb mit felgenbremsen wurde gekauft und sie war happy und wir auch


----------



## Y_G (24. August 2015)

2x Felgen- oder Scheibenbremse  Rücktritt hat IMHO nur Nachteile...


----------



## KIV (24. August 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> sowas ?
> 
> http://www.btwin.com/fr/freinage-ve...iers-de-frein-stop-easy-pour-vélo-enfant.html


OMG, das ist ja gruselig...
Richtig gute Bremsleistung bekommst Du mit einer V-Brake mit gut eingestellten Belägen und kindgerechten (!) Griffen.
Alternativ natürlich auch mit Scheibenbremsen, aber das ist eher was für Freaks...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. August 2015)

Wenn ich die militante Ablehnung der Rücktrittbremse hier so lese, da frage ich mich doch was die Kinder falsch machen die so richtig gut damit klarkommen.
Aber ich denk einfach mal daß die Vorsorglichkeit schlicht und einfach eine Überbewertung der eigenen Ablehnung sein wird.

Kinder ist in der Regel vollkommen egal ob Rücktritt oder nur Bremsgriffe.
Selbst "falsch" (weil rechts) zu betätigende VR-Bremsen werden hoffnungslos überbewertet.
Wenn man es genau nimmt ist es für zukünftige Erfahrungen wahrscheinlich eh besser wenn ab und an mal umgelernt werden muß.
Ist nichts anderes wie wenn Eltern die Lernfähigkeit des Immunsystems ihrer Sprößlinge durch hoffnungslos übertriebene Hygiene blockieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasp (24. August 2015)

Jeder nach seiner eigenen Facon... Es ist letztlich egal womit und wie,da hast Du recht. Ich wollte es meinem Kleinen nur leichter machen. Ich habe wegen der "Schulung" auf Rücktrittbremse einen Schneidezahn verloren (Sturz) und konnte erst mit 5 ohne Stützräder fahren.

Ob ich das sonst auch gehabt hätte? Keine Ahnung... 

 Mein Kleiner beherrscht beides (frei fahren, bremsen mit VBrake) mit 3 Jahren. Natürlich ist da Spleen von mir dabei... Aber ich habe gelernt dass man in vielen Bereichen (z. B. auch Skifahren) mit gutem Material leichter lernt, als mit schlechtem. 

Also bekommt er Material das in Ordnung ist das von mir gepflegt wird und das man danach noch einigermaßen verkaufen kann.


----------



## hasp (24. August 2015)

Ach ja... Das erste mal auf Ski stand er mit 2,5 ist alleine gefahren und hatte Mordsspass.... Wir fahren Rad und Ski wenn er Lust hat... Deshalb hängt das Rad seit 3 Wochen in der Garage weil er festgestellt hat das am Schlittenhügel das fahren mit dem Laufrad mehr Spaß macht als mit seinem Kubike auf der Straße...


----------



## delphi1507 (24. August 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wenn ich die militante Ablehnung der Rücktrittbremse hier so lese, da frage ich mich doch was die Kinder falsch machen die so richtig gut mit damit klarkommen.
> Aber ich denk einfach mal daß die Vorsorglichkeit schlicht und einfach eine Überbewertung der eigenen Ablehnung sein wird.
> 
> Kinder ist in der Regel vollkommen egal ob Rücktritt oder nur Bremsgriffe.
> ...


Versuch mal im europäischen Umland eine Rad mit Rücktritt für Kinder zu finden viel spass.... wird schon seine Gründe haben... warum man diese dort kaum findet, nur in Deutschland halt man unverständlicherweise an schweren kinderrädern und Rücktritt fest... 
Hab ich vor 50 Jahren auch so gelernt warum sollte ich also auf aktuelle ausgereifte kindgerechte Technik setzen? 
Zu dem Vergleich mit dem sagrotanfimmel einiger fällt mir echt nix einei! meine Tochter ist, bzw. Wird in der Regel krank, wenn sie sauber nach Hause kommt.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (25. August 2015)

Hallo,
erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.
Die Frage nach dem Rücktritt kam auf, nachdem mir die unergonomischen Handbremshebel vieler Räder aufgefallen sind.
Wichtig ist ja, daß die Kleine zum Stehen kommt. Wenn sie die Handbremse nicht vernünftig betätigen kann, dann halt mit der Fußbremse.

Klar - als ich in den 70ern das Radfahren lernte war alles einfacher. Staiger, Torpedo 3-Gang Rücktritt ohne Stützräder...... Aber warum sich nicht mal schlau machen, was es sonst noch gibt?
Ob Bremshebel links oder rechts ist egal. Das kann man gleich oder auch später tauschen. Daran gewöhnt man sich. Ich selber habe vor 3 Jahren Probehalber die Bremshebel getauscht und komme jetzt nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten deutlich besser zurecht.

Die Vorteile beim Rücktritt sind halt, daß man mit recht wenig Kraft Bremsen kann - wenn, ja wenn die Pedale richtig stehen. Das ist für mich der größte Nachteil des Rücktritts - bei einer Gefahrenbremsung kann es für den Anfänger richtig blöd werden, wenn die Pedale falsch stehen.

Werden jetzt mal Islabike und Kubikes uns anschauen (sollen ja vernünftige Bremsen haben) und sehen, wie weit die Kurze damit zurechtkommt. Wenn nicht, dann gibt es einen Rücktritt.


----------



## hasp (25. August 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> und sehen, wie weit die Kurze damit zurechtkommt. Wenn nicht, dann gibt es einen Rücktritt.


 
Genauso und nicht anders ;-)


----------



## trolliver (25. August 2015)

Ja, tut das (anschauen), gibt auch noch andere Hersteller mit ordentlichen Felgenbremsen bzw. V-Brakes, z.B. Kania, Orbea, Frog oder Kokua (nicht vollständig).

Das Thema kommt verständlicherweise immer wieder hoch, haben wir Eltern doch meist ungefragt und selbstverständlich auf Rädern mit Rücktrittbremse gelernt (sind auch noch ein paar Jahre damit gefahren) und sind nicht umgekommen, obwohl wir genauso halsbrecherisch damit Hügel runter und Rennen gefahren sind. Daran, daß ich zum Bremsen immer das Pedal richtig stellen mußte, kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Daß ich mal nicht bremsen konnte, kam aber auch nicht vor. Das ging alles. Meine drei Verkehrsunfälle im Kindesalter (davon zwei mit Schutzengel) wurden nicht von schlechten Bremsen, sondern vom Oliver mit Gedanken ganz woanders als im aktuellen Straßenverkehr verursacht.

Philipp lernte auf 12" mit Rücktritt, kam super zurecht, raste und bremste wie er wollte. Dann las ich hier von leichten Kinderbikes, das er mit 3 1/2 auch bekam, CNOC 16 mit zwei V-Brakes. Kam auch gut zurecht, sofort. Auch wenn er mal wechselt, alles kein Problem.

Wenn es das Geld erlaubt, würde ich allerdings immer ein leichtes Rad kaufen, das auch noch mit kindgerechten Teilen ausgestattet ist: Länge der Bremshebel, Lenker und Kurbelarme, Durchmesser der Griffe, gutes Gesamtkonzept. Und diese Räder haben meist V-Brakes.

V-Brakes sind viel leichter als Rücktritt und man hat immer zwei gleichwertige Bremsen am Rad, die auch noch, wenn obrige Kriterien berücksichtigt wurden, leichtgängig und gut zu bedienen sind.

Bei Rücktritt fällt mir nur Puky oder schlechter ein. Fährt auch, keine Frage, und ich hatte früher schlechteres, aber meine Ansprüche sind einfach höher.

Übrigens ist der Rücktritt auch in Amiland obligatorisch, dort bietet sogar Isla seine Kinderräder mit Rücktritt an. Immer.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (25. August 2015)

ja das Orbea Grow wollen wir auch anschauen.

Das S'Cool Nixe
http://www.amazon.de/15003-S`COOL-n...sbs_200_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1MP651HZ4TV5301G3C6D

war der Auslöser zum ganzen. Sieht eigentlich ganz cool aus. Aber schon ganz schön schwer


----------



## trolliver (25. August 2015)

S'Cool haben sie hier bei BOC auch im Laden stehen... Philipp fand die sogar cool. Doch das ist für mich dafür ein Beispiel, wo Optik über allem anderen steht. Schwere Komponenten, keine gute Anpassung an die kindliche Ergonomie. Dabei will ich nicht sagen, daß es schlecht ist, vor allem für Kinder gelten ganz andere Kriterien als für uns. Doch für 220 Euro kann man da sicher mehr machen.

Philipp bekam von mir sein CNOC ja übergestülpt. ICH fand das gut, also MUSSTE er sowas fahren. Er durfte sich die Farbe aussuchen... Cooler fand er andere Räder in den Läden vor Ort, Isla war natürlich nirgends live zu sehen.

Als es dann da war, etwas aufgehübscht mit roten und goldenen Aluteilen, fand er es doch ziemlich gut und freute sich. Und als er die erste Fahrt damit bestritten hatte, wollte er weder S'Cool noch Puky noch Giant noch XY mehr. Das fuhr einfach wie von alleine - fanden auch seine Freunde, die ständig tauschen wollten. ;-))

Allerdings mußte ich die Ritzel hinten schnell bis auf das kleinste verfügbare austauschen, weil es ihm nie schnell genug ging. Das war auch mit ein Grund, weshalb es zum fünften Geburtstag dann ein 20er mit Gangschaltung (Eigenaufbau) sein mußte, obwohl seine Beine dafür noch nicht lang genug waren. Das hat er bislang (er wird Ende Oktober 7) noch nicht voll ausgereizt.

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (1. September 2015)

Die Diskussion gibt es ja eigentlich nur, weil es mittlerweile alternativen zum Ruecktritt gibt.

Die Kinder kommen mit beidem klar. Wer vorher Laufrad gewoehnt war, stellt Anfangs noch die Fuesse runter, wer direkt mit dem Fahrrad anfaengt, eher nicht.
Gerade bei laengeren Abfahrten ist der Ruecktritt einfacher zu bedienen.
Ob Bremsgriff links oder rechts oder beidseitig, die Kinder gewoehnen sich in der Regel immer schnell um. Gerade bei den billigen Raedern sollte man froh sein, dass zusaetzlich zur dort sehr bescheidenen Handbremse auch noch ein "ordentlicher" Ruecktritt dran ist.

Und bei den mittlerweile zahlreichen Cube160 Tunern hat auch noch keiner von einem Unfall wegen Ruecktrittbremse berichtet.

Wer das Kleingeld hat, kann eben ein Kubike, Pepperbike, Kania oder Isla mit V-Brakes kaufen, das gebrauchte Cube160 (nur als Beispiel) mit Ruecktritt als guenstige Alternative werden die Kids auch ueberleben.
Mein Sohn (4 Jahre) ist auf jeden Fall happy damit, und hat auch schon verschiedene Bremskombinationen und Bremshebelmontageseiten durch:
- kleines Puky Laufrad ohne Bremse
- grosses Puky Laufrad mit 2 Handbremsen
- Merida 12 Zoll mit Ruecktritt und Handbremse rechts
und jetzt gepimptes Cube160 mit Ruecktritt und Handbremse "auf der richtigen Seite" links.
Umgewoehnung jeweils innerhalb weniger Fahrten.
Einziger "Unfall" bis jetzt: ein folgenloser Ueberschlag dank guter V-Brake am Cube. Ich versuche ihm jetzt das Bremsen mit 2 Fingern bei zu bringen.
Bei meiner Tochter war es im grossen und ganzen aehnlich.

Mein persoenliches Fazit: alles halb so wild.


----------

